# Escudo and San Cristobals



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Picked up some really choice frogs at yesterday's meet in NJ. I still can't believe how small (and yet, incredibly bold) the escudo are.

San Cristobal

Male



























Female









Escudo


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful frogs. I wish I had a collection as nice as yours. What kind of tank will they be housed in?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Beautiful frogs. I wish I had a collection as nice as yours. What kind of tank will they be housed in?


thanks. still figuring out a home for the cristos but the escudo are going into a UE acryllic cube.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice frogs. Wish I could have gone to that meeting. I bet there were choice frogs all around.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea, I was eyeing those frogs up for awhile!! ahahah I hope they work out for you and you produce some awesome froglets.

The escudo still have growing to do or are they really that small?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats on teh escudos, they are one fo the boldest pumilios out there


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, i'm really digging them. I know a lot of folks like the mostly red backed escudo but I really like the almost aquamarine ones with the red flecks. Something very cool about them.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

No offense but when is JohnC coming over to photograph these for you? 

Great to finally meet you in person! Keep up the good work!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, seriously. I know, I really need a better camera. Hopefully, I will finally stop spending my extra cash on frogs and save up for a nice one for Peru.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Stunning frogs mate.

Nice pics too, really love the male SC.

I do agree with Melas though, cant wait to see Johns pics if he gets a chance to snap some... he is a different class to most of us when it comes to photography.

Good luck with them Ray.

Get some FTS when they are set up please.

Richie


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I was wondering who got those frogs. The escudo's looked awsome. I was really in awe of thier color. I think those will be my next frogs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The male escudo has been calling his head off (from their 190oz Qt container!!). I'm really enjoying these little guys. Can't wait to get them in their new tank.


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Those escudo are gorgeous!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it's not going to stop, mine is a calling machine


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! Yeah, I didn't really find them all that interesting until I saw the ones with the minimalist coloring. They just look so granular and wicked. Mine have been stuffing their faces with all types of springs, getting nice and fat.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Nice! Yeah, I didn't really find them all that interesting until I saw the ones with the minimalist coloring. They just look so granular and wicked. Mine have been stuffing their faces with all types of springs, getting nice and fat.


What do you plan on putting them in?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a nice UE acryllic cube that will likely become their home. One big cluster of broms and lots of floor space and leaf litter.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful frogs, can't wait to see more pics. Are these guys 2010 imports? My male escudo also calls nonstop. It's a great call.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, they were recently brought in by SNDF.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Love the little guys. my male was calling for almost 3 weeks. but he is not calling as much the last few days. i hope there are eggs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Newly setup escudo tank:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tha looks like an FCA tank, nicely planted.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice VIV's ray, hopefully those brom's hold some water in them!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

UE, but thanks! Yeah, they are good size for the escudo, but also added some film canisters just in case!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ray, did you get that directly from Mark? if not i can guaranteed you is an FCA tank, Mark's tank have a certain style, i have a few and that is not it, that is the style FCA used to sell.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, got it from Mark P. who said it was a UE tank. Either way, I really freaking love the design. Wish I could convert all my tanks into flyproof acryllic. This is the link to his ad to give you a better overall shot of the tank:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/51387-16-acrylic-cube.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, that is a def FCA tank, i have 2 at home, they sick in comparison to the UE tanks.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

and they are no longer made, right?


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Ray, that is not a UE tank. We have shipped very few to the US due to the high cost of shipping and brokerage etc. To get an authentic UE tank one has to be dedicated enough to take the long road north  Almost all we make now our for our own use.

Paul, (RPN) also makes a nice acrylic cube is also Canadian.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, Mark. I've def. considered the drive up as part of a Canadian holiday...though the wife isn't entirely sold on the matter. That, and I wonder what customs would think...


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Customs won't think much, selling your wife on the idea will be more difficult. Good luck!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

MPepper said:


> Customs won't think much, selling your wife on the idea will be more difficult. Good luck!


Thanks Mark. We head to Montreal every August so maybe I'll place an order and take a slight detour...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I used to run terrariums across the border but after 911 it got too risky...
Tank looks great Ray, I never had a good light for it, makes all the difference. Love the escudo's too, I have 2 groups 1.1 and 1.2 they have tons of tads deposited, hoping for a massive "coming out" party.
mark


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nice! my group is 1.2, hoping they will really get going!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Picked up some really choice frogs at yesterday's meet in NJ. I still can't believe how small (and yet, incredibly bold) the escudo are.
> 
> San Cristobal
> 
> ...



Found my first clutch of three eggs and they are developing (neural crest is already developed!).


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job, Ray! Wish I lived up North where the cool people are


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, you clearly haven't met many of us...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

just watched the male fertilize another clutch of 5...and the earlier three are developing nicely! very cool.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i just got a clutch of 7 from them yesterday! i guess the 3ggs in a clutch is not true


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

7? nice Julio! I love how big and bold they are. GREAT office frogs, I see (and hear) them all day.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, they are always out, the male calls everytime he sees the female, makes me want to get another pair.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, def. my favorite pum so far.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally caught them transporting, was getting a bit nervous as they seemed to really be taking their time, but alas, she is carrying a bunch of them now. Very exciting!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we need pics ray!! mine transprted the tads as well, but not sure to where, all the tads are gone, and more eggs still developing


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, of course I left my camera at home! That said, just invited a few faculty and staff to come by and check it out. Pretty cool. Weird though that they must be transporting from another clutch as the big one is still wriggling about. Third clutch so far. Its crazy.

Actually, I have a question, I have some older female cristos in another tank. Do you think they would transport and care for excess tads, even without the presence of a male?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i think they will transport them all, the porb is that they will not feed them all either


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I was looking for a map of the region and came upon this. Pretty consistent, maybe a locale for our cristos?

Google Image Result for http://www.outscape.net/pages/BocasFrogs/images/dscn1840.jpg


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Found my first cristobal froglet in the work tank!!!! Hopefully, a few more to come.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> found my first cristobal froglet in the work tank!!!! Hopefully, a few more to come.


PICs PICs PICs PICs PICs PICs


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

From my phone:


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> I was looking for a map of the region and came upon this. Pretty consistent, maybe a locale for our cristos?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.outscape.net/pages/BocasFrogs/images/dscn1840.jpg


A) The location mentioned is Isla San Cristobal (that Isla San Cristobal, yes).

B) Someone needs to tell those campesinos that REAL blue jeans only come from Costa Rica


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice are you going to keep it in the parent tank for a couple of months?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, likely unless a bunch more come oow, I will then have to transfer to one of my springtail hotels.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Found two more in the tank today!


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

woo congrats! we got these at the same time and i also just had my first 2 froglets morph out! I havent been able to catch them tho! hahah everytime i see them they hop off into the plants (which have gotten extremely overgrown). I may just have to leave them in there for a little while. but im definitely understanding ur excitement!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow those are some big froglets too!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Came into work to see a few more froglets in the tank.... total of 5+ now, all huge, pretty cool!!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very cool!

Thats the one thing I really like about mine....they came from right here give or take a few yards.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Came into work to see a few more froglets in the tank.... total of 5+ now, all huge, pretty cool!!


and another....this is getting ridic!


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

haha! Awesome man, keep them coming!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So now this is getting crazy, another one is looking at me from a brom leaf.... still has a bit of tail so it may be from the second clutch. Pretty cool. #7 so far. 

Here are some pics from last week of a few of the froglets:


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

They look great! Man, you got a few breeding machines. Did you end up separating the froglets?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, I transferred them into a grow out with 4 species of springs, isos, etc. They are growing fast, are fat, and look good. Even taking some stunted melanos which is cool.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

No more froglets, haha, but there is now a new clutch of 6 eggs!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

and another of 7 eggs....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7gal8zbIUY


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Dude, thats awesome! It's like he's telling her to hurry up and lay them already. LOL


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

stemcellular said:


> YouTube - O. pumilio 'Cristobal' courtship (close up)


Awesome video! They didnt even care that you were right in front of them!..like teenagers.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, just saw another little one climbing around....seems the second clutch is coming oow now...haha. I still have 8 from the prior clutch growing up (3 months or so now) and more coming...


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

How long from tad hatching to froglet for these guys? Mine carried at least four tads to drop in the broms about two weeks to 10 days ago. I just want to get an idea when to start looking for them.

Those are some awesome froglets. I hope to have even a fraction of your success.


----------



## melissabyrd (Aug 31, 2010)

do any of the breeders your bought from ship? I am in Tampa, and I have never seen the frogs you bought from any breeders/shows in my area. They are gorgeous!

Thanks,Melissa


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Marcus Breece at Simply Natural Dart Frogs (SNDF) imported a batch of Cristobal pumilios this year. I picked up a pair from him at the Daytona show in August. He still has about 70 available and is asking about $300 for a sexed pair. If you are interested, I know he could ship them to Tampa for a reasonable price. He's one of our sponsors and has a link to his website on the sponsors page.

Otherwise, it sounds like Stemcellular will have froglets ready in December.


melissacarmichael said:


> do any of the breeders your bought from ship? I am in Tampa, and I have never seen the frogs you bought from any breeders/shows in my area. They are gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks,Melissa


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

JimO said:


> How long from tad hatching to froglet for these guys? Mine carried at least four tads to drop in the broms about two weeks to 10 days ago. I just want to get an idea when to start looking for them.
> 
> Those are some awesome froglets. I hope to have even a fraction of your success.


Hard to say, Jim. I'm sure there were clutches that I didn't find. However, rough estimate, I'd say around 60 days seeing as I've gotten two groups of froglets now and had them since April.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

#3, just crawled out today after misting.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice! The coloring on that one is really beautiful.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That is a beautiful little frog. Thanks for sharing.


stemcellular said:


> #3, just crawled out today after misting.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, here we go again (from today):


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That first shot is priceless.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, yeah, they are nuts but appear to enjoy each others company.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

F1 froglet from my WC pair, about 5-6 months.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Lookin' good!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm psyched, as they grow the froglets are really getting some gorgeous coloration


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

They're looking great. I ended up with five from my pair in the first round and they are producing eggs again! However, I have a very timid trio from the same import group that isn't doing much at all. The male is calling, the females look fat, but no eggs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And it starts again...just traded a few from the first group this weekend, second group is growing up, and now a few more froglets in the tank...haha. Love these guys!


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful frogs! Their colors are stunning  thanks for sharing! These may be on my to get list! Lol


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And 10 more froglets oow.... 

Pics taken with cell phone. Click on the photo for true shape. 





































And another clutch...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, 10 more! Nice! My mancreeks are only raising 1-2 tads at a time, yours are really moving fast. They look really nice.
Bryan


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice! I still haven't heard any calling from mine. They got to be pushing at least 9 months....starting to think I might need a calling male. 

What line are yours again?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool little rabbits


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Look really good and cant wait to get mine from you in March...love that last lil froglet of yours too.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

D3monic said:


> Very nice! I still haven't heard any calling from mine. They got to be pushing at least 9 months....starting to think I might need a calling male.
> 
> What line are yours again?


SNDF 2010 imports


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess thats the one problem with mine being from Rich theres a set gene pool to be breed. Unlike ones that could of came from a large import. 

altho I do like knowing exactly where their parents origionated...give or take a 100 yards


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

D3monic said:


> I guess thats the one problem with mine being from Rich theres a set gene pool to be breed. Unlike ones that could of came from a large import.
> 
> altho I do like knowing exactly where their parents origionated...give or take a 100 yards


Yeah, though you end up with a very limited gene pool. Check Tony's classified, he was selling a frye line male cristobal.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I remember seeing that ad, I might hit him up as soon as soon as I get my tax return. Still a little cold up this way for shipping unfortunatly 

I know being at Rich's with 9k in my pocket could be a little dangerous


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Ray! Those Escudos are insane looking! Very trippy kind of colors! I love em! How small are they compared to other pumilio? My yellow bellies are pretty tiny but not bold like this.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

He clearly enjoys the limelight.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Acid wash blue jeans


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And another round coming oow...crazy.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I have an uncle in a sail boat off Isla Escudo de Veraguas at the moment. Lucky retired bastard.


----------

